# Anyone still riding their Madones in the cold? Lets hear about it!



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

The board seems like it died. Anyone still riding their Madones over the winter?? I got a beautiful 31 miles in today here on the North Shore of Long Island. Felt great to be out on such a beautiful day. Share some ride recaps with us!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I have thought about it, but it is a tad too cold for my tastes. If it reaches 40 and sunny again though, I may have to go out for a quick little ride around town or something.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm currently recovering from hernia repair surgery last Monday, but I'll be back in the saddle riding through the winter in another week or 2. I typically ride through the winter since it's pretty mild here (makes up for the summer extremes) - only using my old Gitane in a trainer for the steady rain/sleet/snow days.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Yep, what do you want to know. In the morning you have to be careful of black ice, in the afternoon it is better but usually windy. I ride through the year, and usually stop first week in December, until the New Year, (Take most of December off, except for commuting) then it is back in the saddle, weather permitting (no rain/snow/sleet) for Jan & Feb. March pretty much has me full time again with longer days, and occasional days over freezing. 

My annual birthday ride is rapidly approaching, fyi it is 2x my age plus 1/2 the temp of the day.

The Madone now only comes out for good days, otherwise it is the commuter or the single speed. 

zac


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> The board seems like it died. Anyone still riding their Madones over the winter?? I got a beautiful 31 miles in today here on the North Shore of Long Island. Felt great to be out on such a beautiful day. Share some ride recaps with us!!:thumbsup:


Yes, but not if it rains out, if I can help it. What with all my bikes I have a specified rain bike and if it really looks like rain, the Performance (brand) bike goes out. If on the other hand, I think it's not going to rain, the Madone gets to go. Sometimes I'm wrong but not usually. The problem with being wrong is that I probably did not attach my rear fender....
My defination of winter weather here in Seattle is cloudy and 40 degrees plus or minus so it's not too bad. November is typically our worst month here and so far it's been pretty mild. My biggest problem so far has been over dressing. I ride in the city and riding in bad weather cuts down the number of riders a lot. Still it's nice to see fellow riders out there no matter what. That is what amazed me the most when I started riding through the winter, the number of people who keep riding. I like riding at night too. I have 5 tail lights and 2 headlight because I sometimes ride with fairly heavy traffic.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*It's Chilly This Morning Out Here*

But we should get temps in the 70's today for riding. The rest of the week looks good too :thumbsup:

Got to love Califonia weather!


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok, there's a pulse left in this forum yet!! Yesterday I set out to go for a nice leisurely ride - didn't care about distance or speed, was just happy to get out and enjoy the 45 degree day. 10 miles into the ride, met up with another die hard lonely soul. Ended up riding another 21 miles with him. So, not only did I get a great ride in, but found a new riding buddy to boot! As for the 5.2, it performed flawlessly. After several thousand miles in the last 12 months, it still amazes me how much I love riding my Madone every single ride. Maybe I'm strange, but I really am aware as I ride of how great this bike performs - the gears, the responsiveness, the comfort. Call me crazy???


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

*Riding until it is icy or below 25 degrees*

I live in Kentucky, which is usually free of ice and snow, except for a 1-3 day freeze every now and then. So, I will ride all winter unless its pouring rain or icy. I do have an bad weather day bike, which is an older road bike. Otherwise, I will ride my Madone on days when the elements or salt on the road will not mess it up. One benefit of cold weather riding is that you are not crowded by runners and other bikers on the more popular routes. 

Also, come spring, you are not huffing and puffing on the first hill during a group ride.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

I am going to try to ride through winter this year - not been able to ride this past week though due to illness. As soon as I shake off what ails me - I am back on the bike!


----------



## joel2old (Feb 22, 2008)

did 40 on a 40 degree day yesterday. that is warm for what its been around here lately. live in michigan and today we have 2 inches of snow with more coming. i did use the madone yesterday and it felt great. i ride all winter if roads are dry but not on madone, i use a soma double cross.


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

70's here in Phoenix! Perfect weather for a ride on a Madone.


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

These guys are. I dont thinks its too cold for them.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

markaz said:


> These guys are. I dont thinks its too cold for them.


It could be in the 50s in this picture, lol.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

50 is pretty warm, good riding weather IMO. I wonder what Lance is looking at and thinking...


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe he's looking at Alberto's backside.


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

I think he is looking at that guys power meter and wondering why its so low.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

32 degrees expected for tomorrow morning. Heading out to do 30 or so, should be great!!!
Cleaned and lubed the 5.2 today, looks brand new and ready to go for tomorrow!


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Take the camara


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Back from a nice and cold 30 mile ride. Its roughly 34 degrees. Rode up to Teddy Roosevelt's house in Oyster Bay Cove, through Cold Spring Harbor labs (where DNA was discovered) and into historic Huntington Harbor. A great ride on a superb bike!!


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

Not a Madone but still riding my Orbea Opal. I ride a 30 miles loop several mornings a week before work. I usually get out at 7am. Coldest morning yet was 18 degrees. Not as bad as it sounds if you know how to dress. Usually I hit the woods once the temps drop into the 30's but for me loading up the mountain bike and driving somewhere to ride it takes up too much time. Rolling out my front door and knocking out a quick 30 generally only takes a little over 90 minutes.


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

*he's lookin at the guy beside him...*



jsedlak said:


> 50 is pretty warm, good riding weather IMO. I wonder what Lance is looking at and thinking...


He's thinking "oi! are you half wheelin me!...jes I take a few years off and Ive lost the title of Boss...damn it should've kept going...you cheeky b*stard!!"


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*Still riding*

Well its not cold here in AZ anymore sunny and 70-80 great weather for riding had some good rides this week next time I'll take some photos

Mark


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

jsedlak said:


> 50 is pretty warm, good riding weather IMO. I wonder what Lance is looking at and thinking...


He's looking at those arm warmers pushed down... and thinking if he wanted to look that silly, he'd have signed up for Garmin's aargyle outfits. Shove those suckers in your pocket.


----------

